# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Shaving beard with a knife

## gcckoka

I had this obsession of shaving with my knife since I was a very young child , now at last I had the opportunity to make my knife that sharp so I did it and filmed a video while making it  Hope you guys enjoy it, plus the hd is quite thick , if I used a thinner blade it would be better but this is the sharpest knife I have.
Kids dont try this at home or you may end up with one ear or something

----------


## crashdive123

You said you were nervous about cutting yourself.....don't worry, chicks dig scars.

----------


## Rick

Somewhere Gillette and Mora execs are high fiving each other.

----------


## hunter63

LOL....well an axe would have been more impressive.....LOL
Cool stuff...Thanks

----------


## RangerXanatos

I have found it hard to do the chin and mustache as well. The left side of my face has been the easiest since I'm right handed.

----------


## kyratshooter

Back n the day, before safety razors, it was rare for a man to shave himself, and shaving was not a daily occurrence for most of the population.

The barber shop was a much more popular place back then.  Businessmen stopped in for their daily shave before going to work and most shops had a line of shaving mugs on the wall for their regular customers.  Even the average workmen could afford a shave and haircut every week or two at the cost of a few pennies.  

My grandfather was a barber outside Detroit and told stories about the price of a shave and haircut going down to 10 cents during the depression.

People out in the country did not have the convenience of a neighborhood barber and the long beards identified them as folk from the back woods.

----------


## el-amigo

It is definitely a good skill during a survival situation, though in my situation, my skin on my face is very thin (really  :Smile: ) and sensitive, and I'd never use a knife for shaving.

When a barber sharpened and stropped (I hope I write it well) a razor, then it removed most of the burr, the microscopic serrations from the edge.
It gave the razor a good, flat edge area that could simply slide on the skin without hurting it too much.
A knife, especially a good survival knife should not be stropped this precisely, it has a  burr on the edge all the time.
This burr would cut into the skin during the shaving.

Afterall I just wanted to say that thanks for sharing it.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

I don't shave..so.....

----------


## crashdive123

Shaving with a knife demonstrates that your knife is sharp enough to shave.  Shaving in a "survival situation" is the last thing on my list of things to do.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I think this says it all:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lId5Huti_tQ

----------


## hunter63

> I had this obsession of shaving with my knife since I was a very young child ,.....snip


LOL......Sorry but struck me funny....
Well I always had a beard as well....but kept it on the inside till about age 13 or so....
Didn't think about shaving it...till.......well...never?

----------


## madmax

> Shaving with a knife demonstrates that your knife is sharp enough to shave.  Shaving in a "survival situation" is the last thing on my list of things to do.


I have no words for this.  Other than I have never ever contemplated "survival" shaving.

----------


## jpqs

When I was living in the forest last summer my hair grew a lot over the months and I decided to cut it with my knife. I spent a long time trying to cut my hair, but it was super painful. After struggling and cursing for an hour my partner didn't notice any difference. I gave up. A few weeks later I found some scissors in a trapper's cabin and cut my hair with them. I've read that the Yahi people used to burn their hair as a way of mourning. So I think the best way of cutting relatively short hair without scissors (primitively) would be to burn it.

----------


## hunter63

> When I was living in the forest last summer my hair grew a lot over the months and I decided to cut it with my knife. I spent a long time trying to cut my hair, but it was super painful. After struggling and cursing for an hour my partner didn't notice any difference. I gave up. A few weeks later I found some scissors in a trapper's cabin and cut my hair with them. I've read that the Yahi people used to burn their hair as a way of mourning. So I think the best way of cutting relatively short hair without scissors (primitively) would be to burn it.


No...It wouldn't....
TISFSICBI

----------


## madmax

"Hey!  Hold my beer while I light my hair on fire!!!!"

... and the mullet went up in flames...

----------


## crashdive123

I loved smoked mullet dip.

Oh wait......you were talking about something else.

----------


## madmax

This could be the start of something big for the ladies.

The Brazilian Burn.

----------


## crashdive123

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## Rick

You, uh, do know short hair doesn't need to be trimmed, right? 

Hey Hunter. Give them the name of your Fire Chief.

----------


## hunter63

Real short hair just needs a spit shine every so often........

----------


## Billofthenorth

Do the pubes next!  :Smile: 

I saw something like that in a movie long ago, shaving the face with a knife, not the pubes thing though now that I think about it... :W00t: 
 I also saw the burning off the hair trick in a movie too. I have no idea if it might work, seems doable though. The guy took a smoldering stick and singed the hair off. I imagine it's an acquired skill but if enough friends and relatives died you'd eventually get the hang of it.

----------

